# Hatching



## J_lee_gordon (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok so my chick hatched out earlier today, but when it did there was a little string attached to the butt that was connected to what looked like a empty sack. It's doing fine, but do I need to pull it out or let it dry off?


Sent from Chicken Kid 99


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It will fall off once its dried up. If it doesn't snip it with a pair of scissors.


----------

